# Asking The Jury: insulin response from artificial sugars



## bigss75 (May 18, 2007)

Does artificial sugars ilicite an insulin response?


----------



## Nigeepoo (May 19, 2007)

I say yes. What I *don't* know is the magnitude of the insulin response compared to glucose/dextrose.


----------



## mrmark (May 19, 2007)

It would have to trigger an insulin response otherwise you'd be running hyperglycaemic when you consume them.


----------



## P-funk (May 19, 2007)

Nigeepoo said:


> I say yes. What I *don't* know is the magnitude of the insulin response compared to glucose/dextrose.



agree


----------



## fufu (May 19, 2007)

Have their been studies on this? You'd think it would be pretty easily understood if they affected insulin secretion.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (May 20, 2007)

Nigeepoo said:


> I say yes. What I *don't* know is the magnitude of the insulin response compared to glucose/dextrose.



Lol. I think we 're finally agreeing for once.
I remember reading something a while back about this saying that insluin production iis the same from both but there's something in the difference in what happens after that... as in in regard to the depth of injection into the muscles or something along those lines( shrug). .. that kind of interested myyself as a martial artist at the time looking to compete for a world title ( me at myy weight against the current heavy weight champion mind you .. lol ..  )because it was then directly relevant to how much surprise muscle density I cumulate for myself ... 
I can't really remember what was said exactly without trying to think the math on it through myself but if it comes back to me I'll post you a link. 
In the meantime, here's what google says.


artificial sweeteners ad insulin - Google Search

artificial sweeteners and insulin - Google Search



Blooming tianshi Lotus.


----------



## Double D (May 20, 2007)

Good question and this will be a good thread.


----------



## P-funk (May 20, 2007)

searching pubmed, all i see to come up with are studies done in rats on this topic....which as we know mean jack shit....unless you are ofcourse a rat.  But FuFu is a cat, which rhymes with rat, but isn't really the same thing.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (May 20, 2007)

Okay. Let me try this again.
Firstly to be clear on what insulin iis, let me just say that insulin is a hormone produced by our pancreas ( spleen or blood filter) in response to glucose. Glucose is of no use unless there is adequate proportionate insulin for it to react with. .. a good thing when muscles are demanding to be fed and not such a good when there is little demand and all that it does is flood muscles and cells out with stuff that either has nothing to react with or carry Or cant produce enough carrier to make use of what it's been flooding with .. because.. it's flooded.

I just did a quick read and it seems that several official bodies regarding health and nutrition are agreeing that sugar alternatives do NOT increase blood glucose!!??!.. and therefore insulin production along with it.

Healthy Advice on Foods - Sugar alternatives that won't spike insulin levels

sweeteners

Insulin Resistance and Pre-Diabetes


insulin and muscle density - Google Search

..what it seems to be saying is that with some of these products it's not neccessarily that they contain glucose so much as sugar alcohols, which are a totally different thing altogther .
Nutritive sweeteners - providing kilojoules (energy)
Nutritive sweeteners are called sugar polyols or sugar alcohols because of their chemical structure. However, they do not contain sugar or alcohol.


[quote sweeteners ]
Sorbitol (420), Mannitol (421), Xylitol (967), Lacitol (966), and Isomalt (953) are the common sweeteners of this type in New Zealand.

Features of sugar alcohols:

Occur naturally in fruit and vegetables 
Provide sweetness but with fewer kilojoules (0.8 ???12KJ/gram) than sugar (16KJ/gram) 
Absorbed more slowly and incompletely than sugar requiring little or no insulin for metabolism resulting in lower blood glucose levels 
Often used with a variety of other artificial sweeteners, with each contributing unique characteristics 
Used to sweeten confectionery, jams, baked products and jellies 
Do not cause dental decay 
May cause bloating, flatulence and diarrhoea when consumed in large quantities 
Approved by the World Health Organisation (WHO) and widely used throughout the world. 
Foods containing sugar alcohols but no sugar (sucrose) can be labelled 'sugar-free'. However, this does not mean these foods will not raise blood glucose levels, as they may contain other ingredients which affect blood glucose.

Many sugar-free products are also high in fat, up to 30%. 'Sugar-free' means exactly that: the foods are free of sugar but may contain sugar alcohols.

They are not always as healthy as their marketing may suggest. Read the nutrition information panel carefully, checking the total carbohydrate and fat content.

Xylitol
WHO classifies this sugar alcohol as totally natural and safe with no consumption restrictions. It is recommended for all ages, infants and in pregnancy.

Xylitol has beneficial dental properties decreasing oral acidity. It has a low GI of 17, half the energy value of sugar and therefore fewer kilojoules, and has a minimal effect on blood glucose levels.

The body adapts to Xylitol over a shorter period of time than other sugar alcohols, so gastrointestinal discomfort is less likely. You can use it in cooking 1:1 for sugar. 

Dentasweet, marketed by Annies, is 100% pure natural Xylitol extracted from rice husk. Unfortunately, the cost means it is an expensive substitute for sugar.    

Fructose
Fructose is the natural sugar found in fruit and berries.

It is 1.5 times sweeter than sugar so you can use smaller amounts 
It has the same energy value as sugar but a lower glycaemic index (GI) of 19 (sugar GI is 61) 
It is absorbed slowly, requiring smaller amounts of insulin 
If used in large amounts it may affect triglycerides and LDL cholesterol 
It can be used as a table sweetener, in baking and in cooking. But it is more often used in manufactured products, for example, confectionery, baked products and fruit drinks. 
Penfold???s Sweetaddin, which is 100% fructose, is promoted as tasting like sugar with a similar texture but some people do not find the taste comparable.

Fructose has an advantage when using it in food like meringues which require a great quantity of sugar. With fructose, you could use less and therefore decrease the kilojoules.

[end quote]

so in closing on this, according to thaat, I am happy to admit that I was wrong and most likely the amount of insulin a person might produce from having eaten a sugar alternative has more to do with what's eaten or consummed with it and what the level of existant sugar types in the blood at the time ( re bonding) is and also how the nuetralising and filtering protein uptake..again related to demand and elimination is metabolically justified and sympathetically tempering at the time. .. the insulin production to mee, looking like being associate with blood viscosity which is to do with white blood cell count coming from protein.. meaning the moment you run low on certain amino acids and get into a demand on less nuetral blood ph. there will be an increase in need for glucose and insulin to make use of it. That process will continue, particularly on a high bio-thermal activity,  until enough protein is consumed to thicken and clean the blood out ( with good elinimation being proteins not only thicken the blood but provide lympocytes and lymphnodes to clean our blood )and taper off the demand.. proving elimination via sweat , pee and poop is adequate to clean and settle the blood thereafter...good time to think water or a light glucosey drink and maybe an estringent to help break things up before or after your meal maybe.

blood protein and insulin - Google Search

 Hope that' makes sense and is of some use.

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## Yanick (May 20, 2007)

Are we talking sugar alcohols, or stuff like aspartame, sucralose?

Haven't researched in a while but i believe the former would but the insulin response from the latter would be minimal and was/is typically attributed to (mainly) a psychosomatic response.


----------

